# New "HOOTS" Longbow



## horatio1226 (Jun 12, 2008)

I got my new longbow from Lee Hoots today. His bows are beautiful, but this one takes the cake for me. 58" and 51#@28. Beautiful red cocobola/ bacote/osage riser. Bacote limbs and moose antler tip and riser overlays. This bow is fast and smooth. I am really blown away by this one!
Lee is agreat guy and a real pleasure to work with. I recommend you check out his bows.


----------



## marteen (Nov 29, 2008)

*very nice*

How long from order to receiving the bow?


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow

I love a severe deflex. From the looks of it strung, is it a sorta deflex/light_reflex?

Aloha..  :beer:


----------



## horatio1226 (Jun 12, 2008)

Its about as severe reflex slight deflex as I've seen. Bow is incredibly fast and smooth drawing for 58". 

You would have to get in touch with Lee Hoots for his build list but I think it would only be 1-2 months. The price would surprise you also. They start at around $500. PM me if you want more info.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

horatio1226 said:


> Its about as severe reflex slight deflex as I've seen. Bow is incredibly fast and smooth drawing for 58".
> 
> You would have to get in touch with Lee Hoots for his build list but I think it would only be 1-2 months. The price would surprise you also. They start at around $500. PM me if you want more info.


Confirm for me that it is a REFFLEX/DEFLEX and not the other way round... ??

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

Nice! Looks like a Ron LaClair Shrew. I bet it shoots like lightning, is quiet, and has no shock as well. Is the limb core bocote or is that maple or bamboo? Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## horatio1226 (Jun 12, 2008)

It is a bamboo limb core with bacote vaneers.

It is a reflex deflex
http://www.gnbco.com/bows.htm


----------



## horatio1226 (Jun 12, 2008)

It is a bamboo limb core with bacote vaneers.

It is a reflex deflex
http://www.gnbco.com/bows.htm

You got it Alan... exactly what you said!


----------



## eric96 (Dec 13, 2004)

That is a very good looking bow.:thumbs_up


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

B E A utiful! :thumbs_up

Ray


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

Great looking bow! :thumbs_up


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Does anyone know if this is a deflex/reflex or the otherwayround?

Aloha...


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

rattus58 said:


> Does anyone know if this is a deflex/reflex or the otherwayround?
> 
> Aloha...


I thought it was reflex/deflex, in that order, with the reflex being the action but the deflex being the configuration of the limbs (i.e. "deflexed limbs")


----------



## horatio1226 (Jun 12, 2008)

According to Great Northern bow co., The man who made my bow, Lee Hoots and every other bowyer that I've seen its called a relex/deflex design. The deflex is coming out of the riser and the reflex is the amount of bend in the limbs. Check the link I posted above. The Hoots bow would be considered a radical reflex deflex design.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Ok... maybe my terminology is confusing things here......

First off, I'm of the opinion, that a bow with a V shaped riser was deflex. A straight riser or one that curved away from the shooter was reflex. Limbs, on the other hand I thought if curved away from the shooter were deflex.

But then again.... 

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## Stinger85 (Apr 1, 2009)

good looking bow! is there a website or how do we get ahold of the maker?


----------



## horatio1226 (Jun 12, 2008)

[email protected] to contact the bowyer. 

Thanks for the compliments. Lee Hoots is a great guy that makes a great bow


----------



## mossanimal (Apr 19, 2009)

i like.... a lot.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

It looks like there is some slight reflex just past the fadeouts. Then the limp tips deflex. I think it's a R/D. I like the look but prefer D/R.


----------



## Sugar Beet (Oct 30, 2009)

Uhmm, sorry, but thats a recurve,,,with some funky limbsukey:


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Really? Hmmmmm.... and I've heard that a recurve is supposed to have the string laying along the limb... although I suppose any limb that curved forward could be called a recurve... but this sure don't look like any of my recurves.... and barely like my modern longbows....

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

I can't see how that's a recurve. Looks like a funky longbow. I agree with Rattus, I thought a recurve string touched the limbs...


----------

